# Are we interested in Al Harrington?



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I ask because I was looking at the ESPN Top 10 FA's and I noticed he's a UFA.

We should have never moved him in the first place.. especially for what we got .. but I sure wouldn't be opposed to bringing him back and moving Jackson. 

So any word of interest in Harrington?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

DannyGranger33 said:


> We should have never moved him in the first place.. especially for what we got .. but I sure wouldn't be opposed to bringing him back and moving Jackson.



I agree. As I look back Bringing in Jackson is what I beleive was a major factor in the Pacers dropping off from the 03-04 season. I think he is the volatile guy that you can't put by Artest, and I beleive he messed up the team chemistry. I mean Al Harington wouldn't have rushed into the stands hitting fans, escelating the situation. I am not sure if we want to get Al back though, exspecailly after drafting two Fowards and having Granger, Probably Peja, and hopefully not Jackson. I really think the Pacers should concentrate on getting some better guards.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I am the same...letting him go was foolish in the first place....he is gonna want guaranteed minutes here before he even talks....how did Al and Rick nation get along anyways?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> I agree. As I look back Bringing in Jackson is what I beleive was a major factor in the Pacers dropping off from the 03-04 season. I think he is the volatile guy that you can't put by Artest, and I beleive he messed up the team chemistry. I mean Al Harington wouldn't have rushed into the stands hitting fans, escelating the situation. I am not sure if we want to get Al back though, exspecailly after drafting two Fowards and having Granger, Probably Peja, and hopefully not Jackson. I really think the Pacers should concentrate on getting some better guards.


 uke: 

Puhleeease! Ask any Pacer, Jax is the ultimate teammate. He didn't want to go into the stands, and he knew what he was doing was wrong, but as he has stated many times, with the way that he grew up, and with his mentality, if your man or your teammate is in trouble, you go into the trenches with them.

I can't believe you are blaming Jackson and not Artest. I am frusterated with Jackson too, but my God. Pacers fans seem to have no respect for what their players do for the team. They hate on JO. They hate on Jax. I'll tell you what...let's get rid of JO, let's get rid of Jax. Then we can bring in Harrington and maybe Troy Murphy and we'll have such a better season, yay!  I voted for AJ as our MVP last year, but if it wasn't him it certainly was Jax. Jax had an off year, and made poor shot selections and the like, but like it or not, he at least was willing to step up to the plate. With Artest gone, and JO injured, somebody needed to put up shots, and he did that. 80% of the rest of the team was too scared to. We brought Jax in to play a role. We brought him in thinking we would always have JO, Artest and the crew, and Jax could play the role that he played in S.A....that is what he is best at. But since he had to go outside of his game and try to be our go-to guy...as I am sure Rick told him to do day in and day out, you are going to fault him for that? No respect. Is Jax a superstar? No. Did he at least try to be one for this franchise that was in sour need of one? Absolutely. And I'll never fault a guy for that.

And as I said, saying he is a bad teammate, is absolutely horrible. "We Ride Together Baby."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> uke:
> 
> Puhleeease! Ask any Pacer, Jax is the ultimate teammate. He didn't want to go into the stands, and he knew what he was doing was wrong, but as he has stated many times, with the way that he grew up, and with his mentality, if your man or your teammate is in trouble, you go into the trenches with them.
> 
> ...


I ag.....ree. Mostly everyone loved Jackson after the brawl, and said he did a great thing for trying to help Artest. Now, he should've had the biggest suspension, but I respect what he did. His play of late has been terrible, and I want him off the team, but he really helped us last year, and he was one of the few (if not only) guys to play a near-full season. Still, I don't regret the Al Harrington trade at all, and do not want him back on the Pacers.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I ag.....ree. Mostly everyone loved Jackson after the brawl, and said he did a great thing for trying to help Artest. Now, he should've had the biggest suspension, but I respect what he did. His play of late has been terrible, and I want him off the team, but he really helped us last year, and he was one of the few (if not only) guys to play a near-full season. Still, I don't regret the Al Harrington trade at all, and do not want him back on the Pacers.


Holy hell! I agree 100% with you!!! I feel the same in that I want Jax gone. Well, let me rephrase that. If we can trade him and someone else for a better SG, I'll be very happy. But if that doesn't happen, I'll still be happy. But I am all for a trade as long as it is a good one. And yeah, when we made that trade for Jax, my face was glowing all day. I loved Jax, still do. Jax has shown what Harrington didn't...loyalty. Harrington could have stayed, we wanted him to. But he wanted to be a 'starter' even though he still got starter minutes. So let the clown stay in Atlanta. He made his own bed, now let him lie in it. (I do like Harrington, just mad at his lack of loyalty over such petty matters). But we don't want him here.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And as I said, saying he is a bad teammate, is absolutely horrible. "We Ride Together Baby."



:clap: :clap: ...Couldn't agree more...You can say alot of things about Jax, but to question his loyalty, and heart, and to call him a bad teammate is just ridiculous...Matter of fact I don't really wanna see S-Jax leave, there's a couple of things that he needs to improve on, but I still don't want him gone, I did at the end of the season, but not anymore, that is unless the trade that he's involved will vastly improve our squad....

And NO I'm interested in Al, plus we have absolutely no need for him here, like Jax said, let him rot in Atlanta....


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> uke:
> 
> Puhleeease! Ask any Pacer, Jax is the ultimate teammate. He didn't want to go into the stands, and he knew what he was doing was wrong, but as he has stated many times, with the way that he grew up, and with his mentality, if your man or your teammate is in trouble, you go into the trenches with them.
> 
> ...


Hmm. I never said I didn't blame Artest, I am just saying he is not the guy you want by Artest in that matter. You can't say he didn't have an effect on his teammates. Lets see, at the beggining of the year he threw a punch at Jermaine. I was at this game and the fans booed him relentlessly because he gave a half hearted effort the entire game. He also sat by himself at the end of the bench during the time outs this game. In fact every game I went to this year the fans booed Jackson. Usually it was because he would use the entire shot clock in a horrible iso move and chuck up a horrible shot. He got into an altercation with carsisle near the end of the season if I remember correctly. He also called out Danny Granger during the playoffs for not guarding Vince Carter on a certain play, but Jackson wouldn't have been able to stop him. In fact Jackson always looks like he is giving a half hearted effort on defense and bird has even mentioned this. 

One thing that I do respect about Jackson though is that he always shows up and plays, and plays hurt. On this team when everyone misses for Sinus Infections, you have to respect that.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I think with Jackson.. you need someone on the team that is a leader by example.. someone that will coach the guys on the floor.. etc.

In San Antonio, Jackson had that with David Robinson AND Tim Duncan... here, I think we all want Jermaine to be a better leader - but he really hasn't been one. I think thats part of the reason why (even though it's been publicly denied) O'Neal has supposedly been on the block. He's a fine player, but not a terrific leader. 

This team, since it lacks that superstar that can take over a game.. can lead his own teammates on the floor (i.e. a Wade, James, Duncan and so on).. needs a group of players that buy into the team concept more than the individual.

And I just don't think Stephen Jackson fits into that role.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

DannyGranger33 said:


> I think with Jackson.. you need someone on the team that is a leader by example.. someone that will coach the guys on the floor.. etc.
> 
> In San Antonio, Jackson had that with David Robinson AND Tim Duncan... here, I think we all want Jermaine to be a better leader - but he really hasn't been one. I think thats part of the reason why (even though it's been publicly denied) O'Neal has supposedly been on the block. He's a fine player, but not a terrific leader.
> 
> ...


Nicely put man. Time for my man Anthony Johnson to become better than Dwyane Wade


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

DannyGranger33 said:


> I ask because I was looking at the ESPN Top 10 FA's and I noticed he's a UFA.
> 
> We should have never moved him in the first place.. especially for what we got .. but I sure wouldn't be opposed to bringing him back and moving Jackson.
> 
> So any word of interest in Harrington?



Yeah it says in here that the Star reported that the Pacers are going to make a move to acquire Al in a sign and trade.

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/stojakovic_hornets_060701.html


EDIT: and here is indystar saying that they will make a move to acquire Harrington.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060701/SPORTS04/607020450/0/ENTERTAINMENT



> The Pacers now have nothing in return for Artest, who still has two years and a player option on his contract with the Kings. The Pacers are expected to try to acquire Atlanta Hawks forward Al Harrington, who spent his first six seasons in Indiana, in a sign-and-trade deal.



I wonder who they will be offering?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I ag.....ree. Mostly everyone loved Jackson after the brawl, and said he did a great thing for trying to help Artest. Now, he should've had the biggest suspension, but I respect what he did. His play of late has been terrible, and I want him off the team, but he really helped us last year, and he was one of the few (if not only) guys to play a near-full season. Still, I don't regret the Al Harrington trade at all, and do not want him back on the Pacers.


I like this post... I also don't want Al back and I'd like to see S-Jax go and I would like us avoiding black holes in future... actuall I don't see any FA who we could get and wouldn't be overpayed and would actually help us.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

mu suggestion was Al Harrington for Anthony Johnson and Jeff Foster, not sure how it works salary wise though; and after realising you've got 2 young SF's waiting to play...
Thing is, Harrington can play the 4 as well, and Williams can play (supposedly) 1-4 (or at least 2/3).

I don't think Indiana is gonna have both Stephen Jackson AND Fred Jones next season, just don't see them fitting (especially with Harrington back).


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

different_13 said:


> mu suggestion was Al Harrington for Anthony Johnson and Jeff Foster, not sure how it works salary wise though; and after realising you've got 2 young SF's waiting to play...
> Thing is, Harrington can play the 4 as well, and Williams can play (supposedly) 1-4 (or at least 2/3).
> 
> I don't think Indiana is gonna have both Stephen Jackson AND Fred Jones next season, just don't see them fitting (especially with Harrington back).


Give up our only countable (and best) pg and biggest rebounder for FA (who is tweener who doesn't have good post moves and is weak rebounder) what next? JO for Wally? Let me put this way AL want minutes and doesn't adress any of our weaknesses=usless.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Give up our only countable (and best) pg and biggest rebounder for FA (who is tweener who doesn't have good post moves and is weak rebounder) what next? JO for Wally? Let me put this way AL want minutes and doesn't adress any of our weaknesses=usless.



Good post Banjo.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Tinsley and Harrison for a re-signed Al. His contract could start at about 9-10 million, right around what he wants. If Al says I'm leaving and going to Indiana, the Hawks would be lucky to get that deal. Hell, Al could tell them "I'll sign the Vlad Radmanovic deal (5 years MLE to total 30-plus mil)" and hold them ransom. Would they rather get nothing? If Al wants to come here, and I think he does, we should gladly take him back. 

SF - Granger
PF - Harrington
C - O'Neal

Remember, Bird says that he wants to run. If not Al, we should DEFINITELY get Bonzi Wells. 

I also like this trade: Croshere's expiring and a firt-rounder for Jamal Crawford. He gives us a running combo guard that would be great for us and our new system. Think Jason Terry for the Mavs.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Crawford and Harrington would be great.. wow..

Which makes me sad that it won't happen, lol.

But I think we have a real good shot at Harrington. It's all really, in my opinion anyway, how much Bird and Walsh want him here.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> Tinsley and Harrison for a re-signed Al. His contract could start at about 9-10 million, right around what he wants. If Al says I'm leaving and going to Indiana, the Hawks would be lucky to get that deal. Hell, Al could tell them "I'll sign the Vlad Radmanovic deal (5 years MLE to total 30-plus mil)" and hold them ransom. Would they rather get nothing? If Al wants to come here, and I think he does, we should gladly take him back.
> 
> SF - Granger
> PF - Harrington
> ...


I am not sure about such rotation since Al is really weak rebounder for PF and bit underzised aswell also he is not good on defense if he has to face good PF's also JO is not a good option as center coz he doesn't want to play there and secondly he is natural PF so this means we have serious problems on defense play guys out of position and pay 9-10 mil to guy who isn't better than lets say Nocioni... I'd say not good... better lets gets Bucks tradeable center and make JO happy and have 2 10 rebounds a night guys with defense and mass/size/lenght and have Danny at SF as another guy who is soild rebounder and benefits on defense if he has 2 guys who can block and rebound. 
I mean if we trade lets say S-Jax to Bucks and get Bonzi (not my first choice but 3-4 year contract and I would be happy camper) then we are terror on rebounding have post-up guard and soild and tough defensive team... So what I am saying... I am saying that big strong rebounders with defens on sf-pf-c with AJ on point make this team pretty tough one.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think the answer to this question is a resounding yes. I really think Al might re-sign here for the mid-level. He likes it here that much. He'd like to work out a sign and trade to get paid more, but I could still see him coming for 1 year and then getting a nicer contract here next year. IMO Al Harrington was more to the Pacers than just his play. His leadership and attitude was much more crucial to the team's makeup.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Jamal Crawford is sick individually but he doesn't fit int he Pacers. He has to handle the ball all the time but I wouldn't want JC to be our PG


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wayne said:


> Jamal Crawford is sick individually but he doesn't fit int he Pacers. He has to handle the ball all the time but I wouldn't want JC to be our PG


What's wrong with a guard dominating the ball? We need someone to do it. The team game doesn't work consistently, and neither does Jermaine having the ball all the time.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

i was sad when they traded al in the first place and have always loved him as a player, but im not sure it makes much sense now to get him back. JO is not a center, he is a PF. if al comes do you start him and granger or have granger come off the bench? the pacers have a bunch of forwards now, do they need another one? the guard positions and C are the biggest concern IMO. if they bring al back i will welcome him with open arms but how will the roster be shuffled?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hail Yinka said:


> if al comes do you start him and granger or have granger come off the bench?


The problem is that Harrington's more of a PF, also.



> the guard positions and C are the biggest concern IMO.


Very true, especially if Jackson is dealt.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> especially if Jackson is dealt.



Man I hope that doesn't happen...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is the latest article on this.

*
Harrington likely out as Hawk
In Atlanta, 'it's pretty much a wrap for me,' vet says

By SEKOU SMITH
The Atlanta Journal-Constitution*



> Published on: 07/03/06
> 
> Al Harrington's tenure with the Hawks is apparently over.
> 
> ...


Atlanta Journal


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

"I have a genuine interest in both of those teams," he said. "My only focus is getting back to the playoffs and eventually competing for a championship."

Where was that focus 2 years ago when you demanded a trade from Indy? *******.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> What's wrong with a guard dominating the ball? We need someone to do it. The team game doesn't work consistently, and neither does Jermaine having the ball all the time.


I don't think we need any more trigger happy 40% shooters. now when they tend to dominate the ball make questionable calls and seems to be inmature then we should keep away from them I mean it's not like we don't have enough egos, problems with rotation, injures and leadership.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

AJ
Bonzi
Granger
Harrington
JO

SJax off the bench.

?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> I don't think we need any more trigger happy 40% shooters. now when they tend to dominate the ball make questionable calls and seems to be inmature then we should keep away from them I mean it's not like we don't have enough egos, problems with rotation, injures and leadership.


Nice points, but Jamal Crawford was just an example. Although, who else I'd mention you probably wouldn't like, either, but it could be good for our offense, even if takes us going through some bad calls from the guy.



> AJ
> Bonzi
> Granger
> Harrington
> ...


I doubt Jackson would come off the bench, and Jermaine can't play Center.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice points, but Jamal Crawford was just an example. Although, who else I'd mention you probably wouldn't like, either, but it could be good for our offense, even if takes us going through some bad calls from the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Jackson would come off the bench, and Jermaine can't play Center.


You are right I don't see any FA that would make me jump nor some so so trade though I wouldn't cry if we get Bonzi but the deal should be reasonabe and we should decide what to do with S-Jax. Now about ofense I think more selfish iso guys wont help its just the way Rick is coaching the team on ofense... I think assistant coach from Europe would help more.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> Now about ofense I think more selfish iso guys wont help its just the way Rick is coaching the team on ofense...


Carlisle's offense is isolation, so the guy would likely fit in very well.


----------

